# 08 Sentra 2.0 Key Fob question



## marinazaz (Feb 11, 2010)

I just purchased a 08 Sentra and I need to find a new Keyles Entry Transmitter. If current owners of the 08 Sentra can please look on the back of their transmitter and give me some info., I would appreciate it. For purchase, I need the FCC ID: and the P/N:
These are clearly marked on the back of the transmitter.

Thanks again for anyones help.

(I have narrowed it down to two FCC ID#'s CWTWB1U429 or KBRASTU15)


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

I have an 09 but should be the similar.

here is the FCC ID: CWTWB1U758

P/N: 28268ZE

Just out of curiosity, did you lose yours or you just have the base machine which came with no remotes? If just the base, make sure you have the control entry module installed in your car before you get the "transmitter" as it would be useless without the "receiver"


----------



## jasonm (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello,

I also recently purchased an 08 Sentra (base model) and am looking for keyless info. Was your car also a base model? Were you able to get a remote working with it? I know my car can enter programming mode but I am unsure if it has the receiver module installed or not.


----------



## marinazaz (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you faja for you response. I went to the dealer today and finally got them to give me two remotes. I came home and programmed them per instruction and they worked! yay~~!

The numbers on the back of these two remotes were:

FCC ID: CWTWB1U429

Different for the 2008 model i guess


----------



## marinazaz (Feb 11, 2010)

jasonm said:


> Hello,
> 
> I also recently purchased an 08 Sentra (base model) and am looking for keyless info. Was your car also a base model? Were you able to get a remote working with it? I know my car can enter programming mode but I am unsure if it has the receiver module installed or not.



Yes jasonm``my car was a base model 2.0

I checked first if it had the keyless entry built in with the close door/lock door with driver side controls/key in/key out six times...turn key to ACC...then the hazard lights flash twice inside on the dash panel and the outisde markers.

I believe that if the car can enter programming mode...then keyless entry is installed....good luck and try to find a remote with the FCC ID: CWTWB1U429...maked on the back....

I would just do a seach on ebay for: CWTWB1U429

CWTWB1U429, eBay Motors. Great deals on eBay!

try the above link...found one for 5 bucks...i may order some more at that price!

Good luck


----------



## jasonm (Nov 30, 2009)

Got my two remotes in the mail today and programmed them in successfully. These look the same but have different IDs.

FCC ID: KBRASTU15
MODEL NO: ASTU15

The trunk release of course does not work since the base model does not come with the hardware for it, but I am very glad to finally have keyless entry.

Also, the horn chirp that sounds when you lock the doors can be toggled on and off. Just hold down both the lock and unlock buttons for a few seconds and the hazard lights will blink at you to signify the change.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 30, 2009)

Found out why this works for the base model cars.

Turns out the same receiver used for the keyless entry remotes is used to receive signals from the tire stems. So if you have TPMS, you have keyless entry.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Found out why this works for the base model cars.
> 
> Turns out the same receiver used for the keyless entry remotes is used to receive signals from the tire stems. So if you have TPMS, you have keyless entry.


Nice find - that's good to know.

Does anybody know if the reverse if true? For example, I have keyless but not TPMS, if I were to put in TPMS valves, is the programming a dealer option or can I do it myself?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 30, 2009)

TPMS is supposed to be standard on the Sentra, you're sure you don't have it?

The programming has to be done with the CONSULT-III handheld at the dealership. No way around this one unfortunately.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

jasonm said:


> TPMS is supposed to be standard on the Sentra, you're sure you don't have it?
> 
> The programming has to be done with the CONSULT-III handheld at the dealership. No way around this one unfortunately.


In the US it is standard on all the new cars since 07 I believe but not in Canada - it hasn't become law yet here as they are still evaluating the merits of TPMS.

_*Maybe some Nissan Tech will tell us how to program it - hint hint *_


----------



## jasonm (Nov 30, 2009)

http://bit.ly/d3ryFc

ID registration procedure begins on page 13.


----------

